# Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

Umfrage 







*Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?​*
Auch wenns manche nicht wahrhaben (wollen), Karpfen werden auch gerne gegessen.

Was auch keinerlei Problem, Schande oder sonstwas ist..

Genau so wenig, wie es eine Schande ist, Karpfen NICHT zu essen!

Soll hier auch nicht die Diskussion sein.

Sondern:
*Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum essen?*

Die einen mögen dabei lieber kleinere Fische so um 3 - 5 Pfund, oft dann am Stück oder halbiert, blau oder gebacken wie im Frännggischen..

Andere mögen lieber größere, von denen sie Filets schneiden und die wie Filets anderer Fische dann zubereiten, oder auch z. B. Karpfengulasch, was auch gut mit größeren Fischen geht.

Andere mögen dann richtig große Fische z. B. zum Kalträuchern, als Karpfenschinken..

Irgendwann ist dann aber mal ne Grenze ja erreicht, weil so ein 30-Kilo Fisch, da brauchste ja auch ne Großfamilie zum Verzehr...

Daher hier mal die Frage:
Wie groß war der größte Karpfen, den ihr selber mitgenommen habt zum Essen??


----------



## Zander Jonny (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Ich habe vielleicht 3-4 mal karpfen gegessen, die waren alle so um 1,5 kg da es mir jedes mal nicht geschmeckt hat hab ich dann ein Strich drunter gemacht .


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Ist wie Hecht - ich mag die richtig gerne - Franz z. B. gar net so..

Geschmacksache halt...

Wobei ich eines festgestellt habe.
Ich finde Karpfen aus Fließgewässer deutlich besser vom Fleisch her als aus Seen oder Teichen.

Meine größten zum essen hatten so um 8 Kilo, einen kalt geräuchert, einen filetiert..

Beides lecker..


----------



## Spilotes (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Der größte Karpfen zu Essen war ca.4 Kilo.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Hallo,

bei uns im "fränggischen" gilt ja der Karpfen gemeinhin als Delikatesse und viele sind schon ganz "sierert" (lechzen danach, für Norddeutsche), dass endlich der September kommt (Anm. Karpfen werden traditionell nur in Monaten mit "R" gegessen) und die besten "Karpfenwirtschaften" werden als Geheimtipp gehandelt. Zum Verzehr kommen gewöhnlich Karpfen von so 1,5 bis 2 Kilo.
Ich selbst bin nicht so narrisch auf Karpfen, fange mir aber gezielt ein paar mal im Jahr genau diese Größenordnung. 
Mein größter Karpfen hatte so um die 10 Kilo, das war zu einer Zeit als das Zurücksetzen eines verwertbaren Fisches als Sakrileg galt.
Den machte aber meine Mutter noch und die Sache ist so ca. 50 Jahre her. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## wobbler68 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Hallo


Kleine bis 45-50cm gebraten oder gegrillt.



Größere (auch ü 20 pfd.) am liebsten in einem saureren Sud(Gewürze,Zwiebeln,Essig)eingelegt,wie Brathering.
Ungebraten in den kochenden Sud eingelegt und gleich vom Herd nehmen und abkühlen lassen.
Dann hat man keinen Fischgeruch.
Dann noch im 
Kühlschrank durchziehen lassen


Da wird das Fleisch deutlich dann fester.


Funktioniert auch mit zu viel gemachten andern gebratenen Fisch(Karpfen,Hecht,Forelle)

Muss mal wieder schaun ob nicht ein Karpfen im Teich friert und mit mir zu meiner heißen Pfanne will.


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Mit Karpfen auf dem Teller kann man mich jagen!


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Ich habe mal in Nürnberg gelebt und eines der wenigen kulinarischen Highlights dort, sind tatsächlich die saisonal in jeder Kneipe angebotenen Karpfen.
Die Fische werden dabei halbiert, wobei ich mich immer gefragt habe wie die das machen, da sogar die Flossen dabei gespalten wurden?
Dann durch Bierteig und durch die Friteuse geschubst, einfach lecker.
Mein größter selbst gefangener und dann auch verspeister Karpfen hatte 25 Pfund.
Filetiert, portioniert und dann über den Grill, war auch lecker!

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe mal in Nürnberg gelebt und eines der wenigen kulinarischen Highlights dort, sind tatsächlich die saisonal in jeder Kneipe angebotenen Karpfen.
> Die Fische werden dabei halbiert, wobei ich mich immer gefragt habe wie die das machen, da sogar die Flossen dabei gespalten wurden?
> Dann durch Bierteig und durch die Friteuse geschubst, einfach lecker.
> Mein größter selbst gefanger und dann auch verspeister Karpfen hatte 25 Pfund.
> ...




Hallo,

ja, da staunst Du wegen der Teilung.
Aber Friteuse ist schon grenzwertig, die Spezialisten nehmen ausschließlich die Pfanne, soll besser schmecken. Davon habe ich allerdings weniger Ahnung, müsste eventuell Thomas wissen, ob das stimmt oder nur Einbildung ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## JottU (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

21 Pfund war mein größter gefangener und gegessener. Gabs geräuchert zur Geburtstagsfeier meiner Frau.


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Mit Karpfen auf dem Teller kann man mich jagen!



Mich und meine ganze Familie auch....

Der schmeckt einfach muffig.
War auch in den fränkischen Gast Häuser so.
Woran liegt das?
Mache ich was falsch?


----------



## boot (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Moin in die Runde, mein größter Karpfen hatte 3 kg, schön gebraten in der Pfanne das war richtig gut. 

Ich habe es mal mit einen größeren getestet aber der hatte mir nicht geschmeckt, darum gibt es für mich nur noch Karpfen bis 3 kg und die größeren rutschen mir immer aus meinen Händen und Sorgen für Nachwuchs.


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Wer hat ein Rezept für Karpfen?
Damit die nicht nach modder schmecken


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Mich und meine ganze Familie auch....
> 
> Der schmeckt einfach muffig.
> War auch in den fränkischen Gast Häuser so.
> ...



Karpfen schmecken eben nach Karpfen und das mag man, oder eben überhaupt nicht. Dann noch das weiche Fleisch und das Fett dazu... wer's mag, der soll von mir aus. So lange ich nicht muss! |wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Karpfen schmecken eben nach Karpfen und das mag man, oder eben überhaupt nicht. Dann noch das weiche Fleisch und das Fett dazu... wer's mag, der soll von mir aus. So lange ich nicht muss! |wavey:



Ich muss nicht. Dachte das lag an mir..... |wavey:


----------



## Zander Jonny (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Es gibt ein gutes Karpfen Rezept, du musst nur darauf achten das du Forelle nimmst.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Mit Karpfen auf dem Teller kann man mich jagen!


Grauenhafte Konsistenz, ekeliger Geschmack,... sogar unsere damalige (nicht verwöhnte) Katze scharrte auf dem Boden, wenn man ihr das vorsetzte.
Und dabei mehrere Rezepte ausprobiert, auch räuchern.

Aber hier gibt es einige Typen im Verein, die sogar 50 Pfd.er abschlagen und mitnehmen.
Ich möchte mir die Frikadellen nicht mal vorstellen _*kotzgöbel*_
Und wenn man das Viech dafür dermaßen mit Gewürzen zukleistern muss, könnte man auch gleich Paniermehl oder Gras nehmen.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Fische werden dabei halbiert, wobei ich mich immer gefragt habe wie die das machen, da sogar die Flossen dabei gespalten wurden?
> Jürgen



Hallo Jürgen,
das Karpfen halbieren ist ne tolle Sache  

Der Trick dabei ist, dass sich am Ansatz der Schwanzflosse beim Karpfen ein Knorpel befindet, wenn man bei diesem Knorpel das Messer mittig durchzieht, hat man am Ende an jeder Hälfte des Fisches eine Schwanzflosse. 

Man braucht so 3-4 Fische Übung, dann hat man das drauf.


----------



## JottU (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Naja, der Geschmack (modrig oder nicht) hängt sehr stark vom Gewässer ab.
Habe erst einmal nen modrigen gehabt. Als ich den See dann mal "betreten" musste, wusste ich auch warum - 20cm Sclamm aufm Grund. Nie wieder einen aus diesem See. Aus allen anderen sind sie top.


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Es gibt ein gutes Karpfen Rezept, du musst nur darauf achten das du Forelle nimmst.



Best posting! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

wo habt ihr bloss eure Karpfen her - weiches Fleisch? hatte ich noch nicht mal bei Teichkarpfen, aus Fließgewässern eh net..
;-))) ..


----------



## daci7 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Ich hab schon Karpfen >30 Pfd. geschlachtet und an meine Kommilitonen verfüttert. Als Kotletts geräuchert ist das schon was feines - sofern der Fisch nicht aus dem letzten Schlammloch kommt 
Den meisten hats jedenfalls geschmeckt, wobei manche Studenten bei kostenlosem Essen eh nie ausschlagen würden ...


----------



## Dok (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

15 Pfünder, filetiert und kalt geräuchert. Hat fast geschmeckt wie Schinken. Sehr lecker!


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wo habt ihr bloss eure Karpfen her - weiches Fleisch? hatte ich noch nicht mal bei Teichkarpfen, aus Fließgewässern eh net..
> ;-))) ..



Hallo,

das ist richtig!#6

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Zander Jonny (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Mag sein das es Unterschiede im Geschmack gibt je nach dem aus welchen Gewässer der Rüssler kommt, aber Karpfen bleibt Karpfen und selbst tv Köche haben gesagt das Karpfen einen muffig modrigen Geschmack hat, und ich behaupte mal das die Fisch und Fleisch Qualität zB. im ZDF bei der küchenschlacht 1a ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Aber hier gibt es einige Typen im Verein, die sogar 50 Pfd.er abschlagen und mitnehmen.
> Ich möchte mir die Frikadellen nicht mal vorstellen _*kotzgöbel*_
> Und wenn man das Viech dafür dermaßen mit Gewürzen zukleistern muss, könnte man auch gleich Paniermehl oder Gras nehmen.



Leute, nicht böse gemeint, aber ihr habt schlichtweg keine Ahnung, wie man die zubereitet.

Ich schlage persönlich keine 20kg-Karpfen ab, weil ich Rücksicht auf die C&R-Angler nehme. Aber ich würde es gern! Filetieren, die Filets beizen (70% grobes Salz, 30% Rohrzucker, im Vakuum), dann 2-3 Mal Kalträubern. In dünne Scheiben geschnitten eine Delikatesse, für die ich 20 km zu Fuß zur Kneipe gehen würde, wenn`s das da gäbe. Nennt sich übrigens Karpfenschinken.

Das kann man mit Karpfen ab ca. 5 kg gut machen, mit welchen ab 10kg richtig gut.

Und zum Thema Karpfen generell: 

Ich filetiere und frittiere die gern (weswegen ich meist nur Karpfen um 50cm entnehme; bei den kleineren sind die Filets zu dünn). Natürlich werde die Filets zuvor geschröpft (alle ca. 2mm einschneiden bis auf die Haut), damit die Gräten weg sind. Sehr knusprige, super Sache.

Schneidet man beim Schröpfen durch, bekommt man Chips. Mit gut gewürzter Panade frittiert ein Traum! Davon verkaufen wir auf dem lokalen Weihnachtsmarkt in 5 Stunden die Chips von ca. 70 Karpfen (3 € pro Tüte). Geht weg wie geschnitten Brot.

Meine russischen Vereinskollegen legen Karpfen in grobe Stücke geschnitten ein. Zuerst 3 Stunden in sehr starkem Essig (bekommt man hier in Deutschland gar nicht), dann 2 Tage in einer wilden Mischung von Sojasoße, Chili, Salz, Pfeffer usw. 
Ebenfalls Klasse!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Essigessenz kriegste bis 25% Säure (Kühne hat richtig vergorene Essenz), oder selber Essigsäure (60% ) kaufen und mit Wasser mischen...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Mag sein das es Unterschiede im Geschmack gibt je nach dem aus welchen Gewässer der Rüssler kommt, aber Karpfen bleibt Karpfen und selbst tv Köche haben gesagt das Karpfen einen muffig modrigen Geschmack hat,



Kompletter Blödsinn. Den muffligen Geschmack haben alle Fische, die aus Gewässern mit Blaualgenbefall entnommen werden. Das hat mit Karpfen selbst überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Ich habe noch nie einen Karpfen gewässert o.ä., hatte aber auch noch nie ein "Muffelproblem", weil ich um Gewässer mit Blaualgen einen großen Bogen mache. 

Meine Nachbarin hatte Blaualgen im Weiher und hat den jetzt trockengelegt, weil die Qualität der Fische einfach nix war. Die muffelten selbst nach 3 Wochen wässern.


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Von mir aus esst Karpfen so viel und so zubereitet, bis sie euch zum Hals raushängen, aber akzeptiert einfach, dass es Menschen gibt, denen sie ums Verrecken nicht schmecken. Ist doch gar nicht so schwer! #h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Essigessenz kriegste bis 25% Säure (Kühne hat richtig vergorene Essenz), oder selber Essigsäure (60% ) kaufen und mit Wasser mischen...



Laut eigener Angabe nehmen die 70% |bigeyes
Werden aus der alten Heimat angeliefert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Andal schrieb:


> aber akzeptiert einfach, dass es Menschen gibt, denen sie ums Verrecken nicht schmecken. Ist doch gar nicht so schwer! #h


Und ist hier vor allem nicht das Thema, obs jemand schmeckt oder nicht...

Sondern nur wie groß der größte verwertete individuell war - ist doch (eigentlich) gar nicht so schwer, das zu verstehen, oder?

Hier noch (schon aus  2004) ein Rezept wg. Essig, Karpfensauerbraten, gerade auch gut für größere Stücke:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/november04_rezept.htm


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Von mir aus esst Karpfen so viel und so zubereitet, bis sie euch zum Hals raushängen, aber akzeptiert einfach, dass es Menschen gibt, denen sie ums Verrecken nicht schmecken. Ist doch gar nicht so schwer! #h



Ist doch ok. Magst du nur keinen Karpfen oder auch keinen Weißfisch (filetierte Brassen, Rotaugen etc.)?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier noch (schon aus  2004) ein Rezept wg. Essig, Karpfensauerbraten, gerade auch gut für größere Stücke:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/november04_rezept.htm



#6
Wird ausprobiert.


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kompletter Blödsinn. Den muffligen Geschmack haben alle Fische, die aus Gewässern mit Blaualgenbefall entnommen werden. Das hat mit Karpfen selbst überhaupt nichts zu tun. ...



So ist es.

Meine größten Karpfen, die in den Ofen gewandert sind, hatten über 20 Pfund. Sind alle mit Mohrrüben, Porree, Sellerie, Zitrone und viel Butter gebacken worden. Sie werden nicht zerteil, nur wenn sie nicht reinpassen wird der Kopf oder Schwanz abgeschnitten und daneben gelegt.
Lecker, lecker, muß man aber mit 6-7 Leuten machen.


----------



## Vanner (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

10kg hatte auch mein größter, verwerteter Karpfen. Wurde auch im Ofen zubereitet und die Familie war begeistert. 
Muffig war der aber auch nicht, den Letzten dieser Art hatte ich vor ca. 20 Jahren mal. 

Ich selbst esse auch keinen Karpfen, nicht mein Geschmack.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Moin moin,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Den muffligen Geschmack haben alle Fische, die aus Gewässern mit Blaualgenbefall entnommen werden. Das hat mit Karpfen selbst überhaupt nichts zu tun.


 Stimmt auch nicht soooo ganz. Da es quasi in JEDEM Gewässer Blaualgen gibt  muß man nicht erst auf den "Befall" warten... 
 Sichtbar werden die Blaualgen erst per extremer Vermehrung weil dann die Eigenschaft der  oxygenen  Photosyntese mit der Bildung des blauen Phycocyanin zur Blaufärbung optisch zum tragen kommt.
 Blaualgen sind bekanntlich KEINE Algen sondern Bakterien .. In diesem Fall die Cyanobakterien.. Und Genau DIE sorgen dann für den muffigen Geschmack.. 
 Davon sind übrigens alle Fische befallen.. das unabhängig von Art und Größe.. Nur die Intensivität ist nicht bei allen gleich.....


----------



## Hechtler11 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Leute, nicht böse gemeint, aber ihr habt schlichtweg keine Ahnung, wie man die zubereitet.
> 
> Ich schlage persönlich keine 20kg-Karpfen ab, weil ich Rücksicht auf die C&R-Angler nehme. Aber ich würde es gern! Filetieren, die Filets beizen (70% grobes Salz, 30% Rohrzucker, im Vakuum), dann 2-3 Mal Kalträubern. In dünne Scheiben geschnitten eine Delikatesse, für die ich 20 km zu Fuß zur Kneipe gehen würde, wenn`s das da gäbe. Nennt sich übrigens Karpfenschinken.
> 
> ...




Hättest du für die Karpfenchips ein Rezept?

Ich koche leidenschaftlich gerne, habe aber um Karpfen immer einen großen Bogen gemacht, weil mein Opa mich mit dem Spruch "Der Karpfen hat ein Fleisch wie schon einmal gegessen" stark geprägt hat. 

Die Meinungen übe die Konsistenz gehen ja aber stark auseinander.

Habe jedenfalls ein Gewässer mit glasklarem Wasser vor der Haustür, weswegen ich mir wegen dem modrigen Geschmack schon mal keine Sorgen machen würde. 

Das Fleisch sieht, was ich auf Bildern schon sehen konnte, sehr interessant aus - fast wie Rindfleisch!

Ich denke, das wäre ein Versuch wert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

immerhin schon 2 bei 20 - 25 Kilo..
Aber die Satzer (hätt ich vermutet) liegen auch nicht vorn. 
Das meiste momentan zwischen 2,5 - 5 Kilo und 5 - 10 Kilo..

Hätte doch heer gedacht, dass Satzer da vorne liegen würden..


----------



## Petterson (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Vielleicht mag es ja auch nur Einbildung sein, aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass der Geschmack beim Karpfen vor allem von der Wassertemperatur bzw, Jahreszeit abhängt. Ich hatte im Sommer Kärpfle mit 3 Pfd., die geschmeckt haben wie Mooskissen. Der geschmacklich beste Karpfen den ich je verwertet habe wog 12 Pfd und war ein echter Gründonnerstagskarpfen (das Fleisch war übrigens auch fast so dunkelrot wie Rinderfilet). Jedenfalls nehm ich jetzt ab ca. 15 °C Wassertemperatur keinen mehr mit und hatte seit dem auch keinen Modergeschmack mehr auf dem Teller.


----------



## Rotbart (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Ist ne Frage der Zubereitung - ein schönes paniertes Karpfenfilet oder Fischpflanzerl aus Karpfen schmeckt mir persönlich auch besser, als Karpfen blau. Grundsätzlich esse ich mittlerweile jeden Fisch gerne - von der Rotfeder über den Zander. Es ist eben wirklich viel "gewusst wie", gerade bei Fischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Und bis welche Größe (Frage hier) war Dein größter verwerteter Karpfen?


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Petterson schrieb:


> Vielleicht mag es ja auch nur Einbildung sein, aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass der Geschmack beim Karpfen vor allem von der Wassertemperatur bzw, Jahreszeit abhängt. Ich hatte im Sommer Kärpfle mit 3 Pfd., die geschmeckt haben wie Mooskissen. Der geschmacklich beste Karpfen den ich je verwertet habe wog 12 Pfd und war ein echter Gründonnerstagskarpfen (das Fleisch war übrigens auch fast so dunkelrot wie Rinderfilet). Jedenfalls nehm ich jetzt ab ca. 15 °C Wassertemperatur keinen mehr mit und hatte seit dem auch keinen Modergeschmack mehr auf dem Teller.



Hallo,

da wird schon was dran sein, nicht umsonst ist bei uns in Franken (Karpfenland) die Karpfensaison von September bis April, mit Schwerpunkt September bis Dezember.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## bootszander (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Ich bevorzuge karpfen bis 3 Pfd. zum essen. Beim angeln weiß man ja nicht in welcher größe er beißt. Was mich nur wundert ist das ich schon jahre lang keinenen mehr im fluss fing obwohl ich sehr gerne und viel feedere.

In ungarn gibt es an fast jeder donauwirtschaft pontisuppe (ponti-karpfen). Wie groß diese vorher waren, keine ahnung. Ich würde sogar sagen das es nicht immer karpfen gewesen sind, sonndern karauschen. Aber eagal ich finde die suppe nicht besonders. Das beste an ihr ist eigendlich nur die schärfe. 

Aber wie ich sehe hat sich die tabelle verschoben zu den kleineren karpfen. Dürften wohl auch die besseren sein.
Petri auf das ihr mehr fangt wie ich.  jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



bootszander schrieb:


> Aber wie ich sehe hat sich die tabelle verschoben zu den kleineren karpfen. Dürften wohl auch die besseren sein.
> Petri auf das ihr mehr fangt wie ich.  jürgen



Aber die Satzer bis 5 Pfund sind immer noch "nur" auf  den Plätzen...

Hätt ich echt gedacht, dass die meisten eher Satzer mitnehmen...

So kann man sich täuschen..


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Ich fraß dareinst bis ca. 5 kg, mochte ich gern. Überfutterte mich jedoch irgendwann daran, wurde dann langweilig.

Aber gute Idee - könnte nach Quasi-Jahrzehnten echt mal wieder ein paar Satzer ziehen. Idealerweise per Float-Rute, das flasht.

Und dann lecker mariniert aufn Grill.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Ich habe mal für 2,5 - 5kg abgestimmt. 

Im Herbst gibts hier in der Oberpfalz in jedem Gasthaus "Karpfenpartie". Dabei werden halbierte Karpfen durch ein Semmelbrösel/Mehl Gemisch gezogen und dann im schwimmenden Fett "ausgebacken". Dazu gibts z.B. Kartoffelsalat. 

Die Fische kann man dann sowohl im Lokal verzehren, aber auch "über die Gasse" kaufen, quasi sowas wie MC Drive für Karpfen  

1x im Jahr mag ich das dann schon. Ich kaufe mir den Karpfen dann auch lieber, bevor ich das selber zu Hause mache, mir ist wegen einem Karpfen da dann der Aufwand einfach zu groß. 

Karpfenschinken habe ich auch schon selber gemacht. Filetiert, gebeizt und dann kalt geräuchert, kann man definitiv auch essen. Da der Fisch durch diese Zubereitungsart deutlich an Volumen verliert, kann man hier auch größere Fische verwerten. 

Wenn wir den Räucherofen anschmeißen hängen meistens auch 1-2 Karpfen mit drin. Heiß geräucherten Karpfen mag ich eigentlich ganz gerne.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

wer den Ü-30 Kilo verputzt hat, würde mich dann doch interessieren (auch wenn Abstimmung wie immer anonym)...


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Der wird schätzungsweise nicht zeitnah nach Neuseeland auswandern wollen (müssen) :q Oder war halt ein virtueller Protestfresser 

Mir wäre so ein Riesenvieh zu ranzig-runzelig.


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Früher mal den ein oder anderen bis 3,5 kg mitgenommen für die Nachbarn.
Unerwünschter Beifang.  
Selbst kann ich mich nicht mit dem Geschmack anfreunden, da gibt es besseres. 

Als reinen Angelfisch mag ich ihn aber.


----------



## schlotterschätt (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

9,2 kg wog das Rüsseltier welches sich ganz unkonventionell einen 2" Rockvibe Shad an der 12g Barschflitsche reingehämmert hat und mir einen der wüstesten Drills meines Lebens bescherte.:vik:
Eine Hälfte kalt und die andere Hälfte heiss geräuchert waren ein Gedicht. Kein bißchen moosig oder moddrig. #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Vor bestimmt 20 Jahren habe ich mal einen Graser gefangen, der an die 12 Kilo hatte, wurde von der Zeitung festgehalten, auf dem Campingplatz von einem alten Mann sofort geschlachtet und auf den Grill gepackt.

Der Fisch hat in meiner Erinnerung seht gut geschmeckt, ich war aber noch ein Zwerg. Für mich kommen jetzt aber nur noch Formate für die Pfanne in Frage. Große Fische lasse ich für meine Sportsfreunde drin.


----------



## Matrix85 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Vor Jahren rief mich Sonntags ein Kumpel an und bat mich um Hilfe! Er saß an einem Forellenpuff und hat mit Kartoffel einen 32pfünder gefangen. Zurücksetzen war nicht möglich weil schon während des Drills alle Angler des Forellenpuffs einschließlich des Besitzers hinter ihn staunend stand. 

Kaum war er im Netz hat der Besitzer schon "kaputt machen " gerufen. 

Mein Kumpel hatte nicht genug Geld dabei, und weil es dort nach Kilo preis geht , musste ich ihn aus der patsche helfen. 

Aus dem Karpfen wurden dann Frikadellen gemacht , die wie alte Socken geschmeckt haben!

Schade um den Karpfen, ich hätte ihn gern umgesetzt wenn der Besitzer mitgespielt hätte.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

@Schlödder:

Das klingt nach Rock'n'Roll #6 Wie lange hat der Drill denn gedauert?



> Kein bißchen moosig oder moddrig. #6



Kein Wunder - das war ein echter Raubkarpfen, sowas wühlt nicht schnöde im Stinkeschlamm rum :m


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Moin moin,


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wer den Ü-30 Kilo verputzt hat, würde mich dann doch interessieren (auch wenn Abstimmung wie immer anonym)...


 
 Zu 99.99999% ist der 30kg Abstimmer ein Fake..

 Fänge von Fischen dieser Klasse ( Asiaten ausgenommen) sind in Deutschland seltner wie'n Lottogewinn..


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> Zu 99.99999% ist der 30kg Abstimmer ein Fake..
> ...



Das wird längst nicht überall rumposaunt,warum wohl.|rolleyes


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Schon ein paar Jahre her, hatte ich an einem sehr sehr kleinen Teich des Nachts beim Aalangeln mal nen knappen 25 Pfünder.

Ein Filet wurde warm geräuchert, das andre portionsweise im Bierteig ausgebacken. Wurde dann von etwa 8 Leuten verspeist.
Die andren empfanden es als Genuss, ich selbst muss es nicht wieder haben...die Fleischkonsistenz von Karpfen ist echt nicht meins.


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Hallo ,


feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das wird längst nicht überall rumposaunt,warum wohl.|rolleyes



Gerade heutzutage ist das rumposaunen eher aktueller Standard..


----------



## Anfaenger01 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

6 Kg aus dem Vereinsweiher. Damals portioniert und gegrillt. Muffige oder modrige hatte ich bislang noch nicht. Schmecken Karpfen aus dem Fluss wirklich besser?

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Anfaenger01 schrieb:


> Schmecken Karpfen aus dem Fluss wirklich besser?



Meiner Meinung nach ja, da diese Karpfen typischerweise eine bessere Muskelmasse ausbilden und das Fleisch fester ist. Und das Futter besteht im Fluss halt oft aus Dreikantmuscheln u.ä., was den Geschmack des Fleisches beeinflusst.


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Hallo mit Interesse lese ich hier eure Beiträge, ja mit dem Karpfen essen ist nicht so jedermanns Ding , ich persönlich mag Karpfen schon ganz gerne mal aber die Frau und die Kinder essen das nicht und für mich alleine mache ich ihn dann auch nicht. 
Ich hab schon die Feststellung gemacht, das manche einen modrigen Geschmack haben allerdings hängt das wohl nicht unbedingt nur mit der Größe zusammen sondern auch von was sie sich in diesem Gewässer vorwiegend ernähren. 
Auch ich kann es noch immer nicht akzeptiert das vom Gesetzgeber verlangt wird maßige Fische abzuschlagen, wenn ich nen richtigen Brocken gelandet habe,gemessen, gewogen und fotografiert habe ich oft das Pech das ich sehr ungeschickt bin und das gute Tier gleitet mir wieder ins Wasser. 

LG Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Und wie groß (denn das ist hier ja das Thema) war der größte Karpfen, den Du gegessen hast?


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Achso sorry, ja der hatte knapp 4 Kilo, den hatte ich vor Jahren mal als Karpfen blau gemacht, war auch recht lecker für meinen Geschmack, gefangen hatte ich ihn in Frankreich im Lac du Der ....und einige male so 4 Pfund Kerlchen, die waren aber geschmacklich recht unterschiedlich,  finde ich. ..
Einer hatte ich mal an einem Stausee in Böhmen gefangen,  der wurde filetiert und gegrillt. ..absolut toll  ( für meinen Geschmack ) und dann hatte ich mal nen kleinen so 3 Pfund hier oben aus Mecklenburg,  der hatte mega modrig geschmeckt...seitdem will bei uns keiner mehr Karpfen


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Siehste geht doch, dann oben hoffentlich auch schon angekreuzt entsprechend ;-)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Gerade ein Exemplar mit 2,8 kg (53 cm) filetiert.
Das ist bei Filets aber meiner Meinung nach die obere Grenze, wenn man das allein essen will.


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Ja hab ich, klar  bin mal gespannt was noch so kommt. ..in Deutschland wird ja relativ gerne Karpfen gegessen genau wie drüben im Böhmen  ( Tschechien ) , Die Franzosen mögen Karpfen kaum, dafür haben die es wirklich gut drauf Bresen und Rotaugen zuzubereiten. 
Einer von den Angelkammeraden hat auch was von den Asiaten geschrieben, das würde mich auch mal interessieren, was die so mit nem Karpfen anstellen? 

Hallo Naturliebhaber, hast du den heute gefangen und wo ? 
LG Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja hab ich, klar


#6#6#6


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Hi Michael,

 Mit ""Asiaten"" sind in dem Fall die Graskarpfen , Mamor sowie Amurkarpfen gemeint.. Diese Fische erreichen schnell und in großer Anzahl die 30-40kg Marke....
 Wobei ich jetzt davon ausgehe das diese Arten nicht Bestandteil der Umfrage hier sind...


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Hallo Gunar,achso klar  hatte ich irgendwie falsch verstanden, jip Graskarpfen werden schon richtig groß, hatte das so verstanden das die Asiaten auch riesige Karpfen in der Küche zubereiten. ..
Die Müritz ist ja gar nicht so weit von mir, bin ich auch hier und da mal Zugang  , 
LG aus Perleberg


----------



## Franky (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Mein eigener größter Karpfen im Verzehr hatte knappe 3 kg. War ganz ok, aber da ich kein besonderer Freund dessen bin, hält sich das auch in Grenzen. 
Vom (mir bekannten) größten Karpfen, von dem ich essen durfte, war ein Gewicht von rund 10 kg bekannt. Aber wirklich geschmeckt hat das nicht; war ein Stück "Filet" ausgebraten; schmeckte irgendwie fettig...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Petterson schrieb:


> Vielleicht mag es ja auch nur Einbildung sein, aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass der Geschmack beim Karpfen vor allem von der Wassertemperatur bzw, Jahreszeit abhängt. Ich hatte im Sommer Kärpfle mit 3 Pfd., die geschmeckt haben wie Mooskissen. Der geschmacklich beste Karpfen den ich je verwertet habe wog 12 Pfd und war ein echter Gründonnerstagskarpfen.




Eine alte Regel besagt, daß man Karpfen nur in den Monaten mit "r" verspeisen sollte, warum wohl...

Ich mag Karpfen hin und wieder sehr gerne. Blau, Filet, geräuchert, es gibt ganz wunderbare Rezepte und die hier viel geschmähte Konsistenz hängt oft entscheidend von der Art der Zubereitung ab. Wer die weiche Fleischtextur nicht mag, sollte von "Karpfen blau" abstand nehmen und lieber zu einem kaltgeräucherten Schinken greifen.

Zum moseligen Geschmack eine Anmerkung, Flußkarpfen sind in der Textur fester und im Geschmack oft klarer, daß wurde schon angemerkt, veralgte Gewässer sind dem Geschmack definitiv abträglich, auch bereits erwähnt, was man immer tun sollte, ist, vor der Zubereitung die Bauchaut zu entfernen. Entweder schärft oder reibt man dieselbe mit Salz raus. Beim Garen gelangen die manchmal vorhandenen, unangenehmen Geschmacksstoffe von eben dieser ins Fleisch. Weg damit, und man hat die Hauptquelle für moseligen Geschmack entfernt.


Persönlich habe ich schon Flußkarpfen bis ~10Kg ohne geschmackliche Einschränkungen verwertet.

Aus wirklich großen Fischen stelle ich manchmal Karpfenpellets zum Heilbuttangeln her bzw. kompostiere ich die ganz kapitalen Exemplare, um damit meine Tomatenpflanzen zu düngen.

Falls sich jetzt einer fragt, ob das ernst gemeint ist, durchaus, man kann das wirklich so machen, entgegen der landläufigen Meinung schmecken die dergestalt gedüngten Tomaten nicht nach Fisch, wachsen aber wie Hölle!#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Aus wirklich großen Fischen stelle ich manchmal Karpfenpellets zum Heilbuttangeln her bzw. kompostiere ich die ganz kapitalen Exemplare, um damit meine Tomatenpflanzen zu düngen.



:q:q:vik::q:q

Du lässt aber auch keine Chance aus ... #6


----------



## wobbler68 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Zitat:
@Sten Hagelvoll

Aus wirklich großen Fischen stelle ich manchmal Karpfenpellets zum Heilbuttangeln her bzw. kompostiere ich die ganz kapitalen Exemplare, um damit meine Tomatenpflanzen zu düngen.

Falls sich jetzt einer fragt, ob das ernst gemeint ist, durchaus, man kann das wirklich so machen, entgegen der landläufigen Meinung schmecken die dergestalt gedüngten Tomaten nicht nach Fisch, wachsen aber wie Hölle!


----------



## ulli1958m (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Ich war dabei...3 Karpfen je 4,5 kg, gefangen vom Nachbar aus der Ems vor genau 48 Jahren. |rolleyes

Lecker!!!! ....einmal und nie wieder #d

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Wenn da zu der Zeit die Ems so aussah wie der Neckar (Schaumberge und "Chemiegeruch") würde mich das weniger wundern.. 

Karpfen (auch große) gabs aber auch damals schon..

Aber mindestens 3 der 4, die Karpfen mit mehr als 30 Kilo gegessen haben wollen glaube ich persönlich das nicht ;-)))))


----------



## RuhrPur (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Selbst gefangene bisher noch nicht gegessen. ( War auch nur 1 bis jetzt)

 Bei polnischer Familie zu Weihnachten aber schon verspeist.
 Fand ich sehr lecker und würde ich auch wieder essen.

 Mich würde noch interessieren ob es nen größeren Geschmacksunterschied zwischen Schuppen, Spiegel, Gras-etc. Karpfen gibt


----------



## djloma82 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Zum Thema asiatisch. 
 Ich habe letztes Jahr einen Karpfen ( ca. 3 Kilo ) filetiert und wollte den panieren und in der Friteuse rausbraten. Fränkisch halt. Dann kam meine Thaifrau daher und meinte zu fett nicht gesund. Sie machte den Karpfen dann in einer Grünen Curry Suppe. Also das Filet zerkleinert und in mundgerechte Stücke in die Suppe mit rein. Schmeckte echt gut und war mal was anderes. Sauscharf war es aber. 
 Ein anderes mal haben wir den Karpfen in eine Tom Yum Suppe. Kennen vielleicht einige von Euch. Tom Yum Gung (Garnelensuppe) 
 War halt dann Tom Yum Carp. Schmeckte aber auch nicht schlecht und ist halt mal was anderes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



RuhrPur schrieb:


> Mich würde noch interessieren ob es nen größeren Geschmacksunterschied zwischen Schuppen, Spiegel, Gras-etc. Karpfen gibt


Graskarpfen (der ja eigentlich meines Wissens kein Karpfen, sondern Weissfisch wäre) hat anders Fleisch, weiss, "blättriger"...

Kann ich aber nur von einem 3 - Kilo-Graser sagen, den ich mal zubereiten konnte, weil der ausm Teich raus sollte..

Also Graser meinte ich hier mal nicht - "richtige" Karpfen...


----------



## thanatos (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



RuhrPur schrieb:


> Selbst gefangene bisher noch nicht gegessen. ( War auch nur 1 bis jetzt)
> 
> Bei polnischer Familie zu Weihnachten aber schon verspeist.
> Fand ich sehr lecker und würde ich auch wieder essen.
> ...



Geschmacksunterschiede zwischen Leder-,Schuppen - oder
 Spiegelkarpfen nö sind alle gleich .#6


----------



## boot (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Ich habe heute mal einen Karpfen ganz anders  zubereitet, also geschröpfter Karpfen und dann in die Fritteuse alter Falter war das geil.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



boot schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal einen Karpfen nach Fränkischer Art zubereitet, also geschröpfter Karpfen und dann in die Fritteuse alter Falter war das geil.




Hallo,

ich bin Franke, aber was bitte ist ein geschröpfter Karpfen? #c

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## boot (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin Franke, aber was bitte ist ein geschröpfter Karpfen? #c
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat:m:mgg Ups hab da was durcheinander gebracht :q:q. 

LG ole:m


Gebe mal in der Suchmaschine Geschröpfter Karpfen ein, und dann wirst du sehen wenn du auf bilder gehst was ich meine.


----------



## Hechtklopfer (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Hab noch nie eine. Gefangen


----------



## boot (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



Hechtklopfer schrieb:


> Hab noch nie eine. Gefangen ��



Was Karpfen? #c


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*



boot schrieb:


> |kopfkrat:m:mgg Ups hab da was durcheinander gebracht :q:q.
> 
> LG ole:m
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ok, danke jetzt weiss ich es, wusste nicht, dass man das als "Schröpfen" bezeichnet. Wird bei Weissfischen mitunter wegen eben der Gräten so gehandhabt. Beim Karpfen eigentlich nicht, da die Y-Gräten wegen der Größe nicht mehr so das Problem darstellen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Peter_Piper (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Hallo,
mein größter verwertetet Karpfen hatte ca. 20 Pfund. Weder modrig noch schlamig noch sonstwas,..aber wie hier bereits schon erwähnt, jedem das seine,...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Die mit mehr als 30 Kg würden mich immer noch interessieren, wie die da gearbeitet haben ;-)


----------



## Moringotho (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

sers,

mein größter hatte knappe 7,5 kg und war der renner auf einem 50ten.
wurde im ganzen "gebacken". schön mit kräutern (dill, kerbel, estragon) und orangen gefüllt. also ganz simpel.

ansonsten schafft es immer mal wieder ein satzer zu mir nach hause und landet durchaus auch mal auf dem grill oder wird zu filet.

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## hirschkaefer (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Ein schöner 55er Flußkarpfen, in Steaks geschnitten und heiß geräuchert...schmeckt sau lecker und beinahe wie Kassler...

Ich hatte aber auch schon welche aus Seen, die waren unterirdisch modrig. Und blau ist ja eh nicht so meins....

Hatte auch schon welche aus ner Forellenzucht, die so 4 Wochen in klarem Bachwasser schwammen. Die fand ich auch ganz gut.


----------



## thanatos (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

War in diesem Jahr 14 Kg - im Ganzen geräuchert.
 war ne Katastrophe ,hab den Räucherofen dies Jahr das erste mal in Betrieb genommen Holz war schon drin ein kleines Wespennest habe
 ich vorher entfernt aber ein Großes dabei übersehen na da war an eine ordentliche Temperaturkontrolle nicht zu denken ,geschmacklich sehr 
 gut aber eben noch relativ fest  .Habe dann dünne Scheiben geschnitten und meine Perle hat doch echt gefragt "was ist das für Schinken?"
 Den Rest habe ich in der Backröhre fertig gegart .So nun müssen die guten bis 2019 warten (Falls ich dann noch kann) das sie ein warmes Plätzchen in meinem Öfchen bekommen.
 bis 2019 Ruhe


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie groß war euer größter Karpfen zum Essen?*

Ab 5 - 6 Kg finde ich es besser auch beim räuchern, Filets zu schneiden. Und kalt  räuchern ab der Größe find ich auch besser.


----------

